# New photos Oddballs, snakeheads, cichlids, cats etc.



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

*New photos Oddballs, snakeheads, cichlids, cats etc. (warning: LOTS of photos!)*

Haven't put up a thread of my fish for a while, so thought I'd take a few new pics 

Firstly snakeheads & oddballs...






















































































































Enjoy! I'll add the next group shortly....


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Cichlids....



























































































Enjoy... catfish next!


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Catfish...


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Polypterus and misc...

Nigerian lapradei









Guinea lapradei









Beutikofferi









Delhezi









Budgett's frog










That's it for now!

Enjoy,
Graham


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Fab. photos. I especially like the first one. :2thumb:


----------



## Mark83 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, what amazing selection of fish.:2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

That's a lovely Delhezi! Almost matches upto my old one lol. : victory:

Do you know if hes WC?


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys  I was pleased with the first shot!



Esfa said:


> That's a lovely Delhezi! Almost matches upto my old one lol. : victory:
> 
> Do you know if hes WC?


No idea. He came from a maidenhead about 3 - 4 years ago, they weren't very available then so quite possibly. He has grown barely a inch since I got him as well (grr), still small at around 6" long.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

fantastic fish and pics

that toadfish looks great, I miss mine


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice fish and pictures!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I'm very jealous of your frontosa! lovely fish, and great photos 

Kat


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Twiglet said:


> I'm very jealous of your frontosa! lovely fish, and great photos
> 
> Kat


Thanks 

Took a few more of the Pleuros...





































Enjoy!

Graham


----------



## king (May 19, 2009)

great fish you got there !


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

king said:


> great fish you got there !


Thank you


----------

